# Pics of new v-plow



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Signed up for imageshack for hosting pics. Let's see if they work...pics of the new 60" CC V-plow.







Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

looks sweet, what does that cost? we just have a strt bld on our quad bu would like that one


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for posting the new bracket for angling, kinda givesme an idea lol still iffy though i am hard on mine hahaha


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks awesome! We'll be interested in hearing how it plows, and how it holds up. Please keep us posted.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

What gauge of steel is the blade made out of?


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

12ga. Wear bars are not reversible. Soon as some of the powdercoat wears off, I'm going to weld a bead of hard surfacing rod on them.

638 out the door.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice plow. $638 sounds like a fair price.


----------

